# Multiple lumps popping up on a 1 1/2 year old



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

He's beautiful and looks quite healthy! Hoping it's nothing more than cysts. I don't see how tumors can pop up so fast. Please keep updated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum. 

I'm so sorry Dante is having surgery to remove growths. He's a beautiful boy.

Growths are fairly common but usually in older Goldens. My bridge boy who was 15.5 when he passed had a few. The Vet always checked them, removed and biopsied any that needed to be. 

My current two so far do not have any, one is 5 and the other is 9.

Hope Dante's surgery goes well, keep us posted.


----------



## mwel8819 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you so much! And yes he seems to be very healthy. His eating and bathroom habits have not changed and he sure doesn't have less energy. Haha! He can bring us his football 50 times in a row before getting tired of it. The lumps do not bother him at all. I'm hoping maybe he got into something at the house. Maybe cleaning products, garbage, something like that. He has been getting angry with us lately because it has been so cold out that we haven't went to the park so he has been cooped up and he has been KILLING the trash.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I was thinking same thing he's having a reaction to something. Did vet do bloodwork too? How big are the bumps?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mwel8819 (Mar 7, 2014)

They didn't do bloodwork. They are all different sizes. He has one the size of a pea on his nose but the one on his back is more the size of an egg. There are lots of things that it could be. He goes to the dog park a lot but he should be protected from most of the normal things dogs contract. He only goes out to go the bathroom other than that. They tried to lance one and nothing came out of it and they didn't like that.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

mwel8819 said:


> They didn't do bloodwork. They are all different sizes. He has one the size of a pea on his nose but the one on his back is more the size of an egg.



Hmmm I'm sure others will chime in. But keep posted. Thinking of you. I have 2 Goldens ages 2 and 3. He's too young for anything other than cysts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mwel8819 (Mar 7, 2014)

Aww thank you! I will keep you updated. This may be the only thing that keeps me sane while awaiting the results.


----------



## mwel8819 (Mar 7, 2014)

UPDATE: The vet that did the surgery says the lump they removed was encapsulated. They said that was a good sign that it was benign. They also gave him some antibiotics to knock it out if it was bacterial.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mw*

MW

Praying for your baby. When can he come home?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

mwel8819 said:


> UPDATE: The vet that did the surgery says the lump they removed was encapsulated. They said that was a good sign that it was benign. They also gave him some antibiotics to knock it out if it was bacterial.



Great News!! Are they removing any more?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Dante is so handsome! Sending prayers that he will be okay. My Bentley (21 mos) has one lump on his leg that I have had looked at 3 times. They took some fluid last time and the vet said it is a sebaceous cyst and should not cause an issue. Hopefully Dante's will go away on the meds.


----------



## mwel8819 (Mar 7, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> MW
> 
> Praying for your baby. When can he come home?


He got to come home the same day...thankfully! The only trouble we have had since is trying to keep him from ripping his stitches. He was already wanting to play when we got home. He doesn't understand that he is hurt and needs to be still.


----------



## mwel8819 (Mar 7, 2014)

oakleysmommy said:


> Great News!! Are they removing any more?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They are not removing more at this time. Still waiting on results to come in either today or tomorrow. They can't come soon enough.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Keep updated! Praying for good news 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Also praying for good news!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Any news?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mwel8819 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Update!!!*

histiocytoma- This is what he has. Great news is that is benign!!!! So my baby boy is healthy! Thanks for all of your support!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

mwel8819 said:


> histiocytoma- This is what he has. Great news is that is benign!!!! So my baby boy is healthy! Thanks for all of your support!


Great great news!! Relieved. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

